# 2013



## tomzefi (Oct 19, 2011)

Well happy new year to rootzwiki. Love y'all and shout out to dho and team. Yaaaaaaa boooooooy 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

Still 2012 here! XD

_/*KingBoo*\_
+^""*Gnex*""^+
\_|¤DroidX¤|_/


----------



## tomzefi (Oct 19, 2011)

Royboo said:


> Still 2012 here! XD
> 
> _/*KingBoo*\_
> +^""*Gnex*""^+
> \_|¤DroidX¤|_/


2013 will be soon enough my friend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

